# Analogue Duo announced, an 'all-in-one NEC video game system' supporting cartridges and CD-ROMs



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2020)

$200 is like an insane price for what you get, the TG16 alone usually comes around that much, and adding CD is way hella expensive.

This is definitely a must-buy for anyone who liked the TG16 for sure.


----------



## duwen (Oct 16, 2020)

Yep - it's for sure a bargain compared to the prices of a comparative OG hardware setup... just a shame that the library of games is so goddamn expensive, although I presume it will run cd-r's.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Oct 16, 2020)

Wow...I like it. Nice price too


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 16, 2020)

This almost looks like one of the designs for the CD-i.

Aren't all of these analogue devices basically just a MiSTeR made to run "official" games on "official" discs/cards/cartridges/whatever? I don't know much about the former, but I do know emulators are made for it, including some arcade stuff to some degree.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2020)

I really hope this is FPGA-based since getting NEC hardware in good condition is already an expensive endeavour. In fact, it must be, considering the fact that it's actually cheaper for what you get. Nicely done!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 16, 2020)

I would buy it if it was in 1990's but 199 dollars in 2020's ? You are better off buying 2000's consoles instead. Insane and a rip off price.


----------



## Prans (Oct 16, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I really hope this is FPGA-based since getting NEC hardware in good condition is already an expensive endeavour. In fact, it must be, considering the fact that it's actually cheaper for what you get. Nicely done!


they did mention that it's FPGA-based


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I really hope this is FPGA-based since getting NEC hardware in good condition is already an expensive endeavour. In fact, it must be, considering the fact that it's actually cheaper for what you get. Nicely done!


All of Analogue's products use FPGA's AFAIK, that's basically their "design philosophy", to "preserve" retro consoles using modern hardware techniques vs emulation, which is real neat.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 16, 2020)

This is decent but I can't help but wonder "where is PC-FX?" I mean you're 90% of the way there.

The real news is that all these games are coming to the Pocket as well, via a $30 adapter for hucards. Makes me wonder about the hardware supporting SNES and Genesis even if they don't want to release cart adapters.

I guess we can also see 8bitdo getting double duty from their PCE controllers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2020)

yeah fuck off with this overpriced emulator in a box i'll stick to FREE emulators on my shield tv pro!


----------



## deSSy2724 (Oct 16, 2020)

When will be the SuperNT and Pocket be in stock again?


----------



## skydancer93 (Oct 16, 2020)

Never cares too much for their products and MiSTer usually does everything, but for $199? Yeah I’m buying this damn thing....


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 16, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah fuck off with this overpriced emulator in a box i'll stick to FREE emulators on my shield tv pro!


At some point, you'll look back at this and ask yourself "Am I really this fucking stupid?" Short answer? Yeah... Hopefully by now you know that Analogue products are much more than your run of the mill emulator. Then again, you're a pirate.. So any excuse to indulge yourself I guess?


----------



## djpannda (Oct 16, 2020)

$199.00 imm so happy


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 16, 2020)

PC-FX? Also just get a mister lololol


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 16, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> PC-FX? Also just get a mister lololol


this is for people who want to use their original media.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2020)

this is a must buy for me.  I have my grandfather's original turbo grafx 16 with cd attachment.   the cd rom is very finicky at times.  it still works after 30 years, but you have to play with it for a bit for it to work well.

I think the cd rom of the turbo grafx could play Japanese games and burns by default.  cd burners were around at the time, but extremely expensive ($500+ iirc).  hucards, however, were region locked. I saw a video of making a turbo grafx completely region free.  I think it had you doing something to the teeth of the cartridge slot.  I don't remember if it was snapping certain ones off or soldering, but I'm thinking it was soldering.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 16, 2020)

YES. YES. AND YES.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 16, 2020)

Memoir said:


> At some point, you'll look back at this and ask yourself "Am I really this fucking stupid?" Short answer? Yeah... Hopefully by now you know that Analogue products are much more than your run of the mill emulator. Then again, you're a pirate.. So any excuse to indulge yourself I guess?



Here's my thing about the MiSTeR (is that how you're supposed to spell it?):

Outside of the price to get everything for it (which, thanks to some financial backing from Intel, isn't as much as it should be to buy), how much can the device cover, and what's the ceiling with the hardware for it? AFAIK, the RAM expansion for goes up to 128MB, which is impressive that it tries to do so much with so little, but they only recently have started emulating the Neo-Geo (and I have to ask, is it the AES or the MVS? Is Neo-Geo CD support planned for the future? How about arcade emulation in general?)

Not to mention, but it seems like the MiSTeR is really good for gaming, and that's about it. Needless to say, it's neat that it's got a focus towards a topic this forum's concerned with, but compared to something like a RPi4 or any of ODroid's SBC offerings, what makes the MiSTeR really that much better outside of providing better support for CRTs, less input lag (something I noticed that can be pretty yikes-worthy on both the XU4 and the RPi4, even with a wired controller like the Fighting Commanders from HORI), and something more "authentic?"

And last, but most certainly not least, how does any FPGA stack up against the best emulator on a PC, with no concern for someone's hardware, regardless if the emulator has a core in RetroArch or is better being used standalone from a performance/accuracy perspective, and could software emulation eventually outpace even the best efforts at accuracy by an FPGA?

I remember, around the time the Super Analogue NT came around, and you had that one facepalm inducer known as Mike Matei and Ryan (y'know, James Rolfe could go solo and no one would bat an eye) saying that emulation has to do with electrons, and a certain author of a certain SNES emulator said that, while the Super Analogue NT is a good option for those looking for the "legit" experience, it can't quite achieve the same accuracy as what can be replicated in software, hence my inquiries injury into these kinds of devices and how "accurate" they can be if given the maximum effort?


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 16, 2020)

I am super excited about this being a lover of Pc-Engine games!


----------



## wonkeytonk (Oct 16, 2020)

Analogue + Everdrive = Customer satisfaciton


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> All of Analogue's products use FPGA's AFAIK, that's basically their "design philosophy", to "preserve" retro consoles using modern hardware techniques vs emulation, which is real neat.


I vaguely remember some of the older units using harvested original hardware for a more authentic experience, but recently they've abandoned that approach since it's not scalable for obvious reasons.



Prans said:


> they did mention that it's FPGA-based


Ah, I see it now, I must've skimmed past that part!


----------



## ca032769 (Oct 16, 2020)

Looking forward to adding this to sit along side my Super-NT & Mega-SG!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

As someone who has never cared about NEC, I can safely say that this is _neat._


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> As someone who has never cared about NEC, I can safely say that this is _neat._



I'm a pretty big stargate fan, but I think I've noticed some NEC monitors in a couple of episodes.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 16, 2020)

Bum deal $$$ i had the PC Engine duo back In the 90's and actually bought the PC Engine Pocket... When Street Fighter 2 actually came out on cartridge the snes version came out way before but I was so pleased to have a Handheld version of SF2...    Eventually ended up buying the 6 button gamepad like the arcade for my duo..   Man how we all loved SF2 in my area....   I miss them Daze...  & all my old mates in London years ago happy times


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> Bum deal $$$ i had the PC Engine duo back In the 90's and actually bought the PC Engine Pocket... When Street Fighter 2 actually came out on cartridge the snes version came out way before but I was so pleased to have a Handheld version of SF2...    Eventually ended up buying the 6 button gamepad like the arcade for my duo..   Man how we all loved SF2 in my area....   I miss them Daze...  & all my old mates in London years ago happy times



you should get either the turbo grafx or pc engine mini.  aside from valis 2, I don't know of any other gems for the system that are not already on there.  it has a lot of games including rondo of blood and ys book 1 and 2.  oh, yeah, it doesn't have ys 4 either.  I remember having a burn of that 'til I bought the real disc.  both work in the normal cd attachment.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 16, 2020)

I remember bonks adventure was a blast so was bloody wolf.. A Rambo type game.. & R Type being on 2 cartridges....  don't see me playing them now I have them on pc ect..    I just loved back in the 90's I actually swapped my Atari Lynx..


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2020)

@SuperDan , here's my turbo grafx collection (minus the arcade card, which I think ys 4 requires)  it was laying on top of the stash, but I'm not sure where it is now:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oops, sailor moon's binder is upside down in the pic.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

now, it's right:


----------



## AlexMCS (Oct 16, 2020)

godreborn said:


> @SuperDan , here's my turbo grafx collection (minus the arcade card, which I think ys 4 requires)  it was laying on top of the stash, but I'm not sure where it is now:
> 
> View attachment 229508
> 
> ...



How is that Sailor Moon game at the bottom? Never heard of it. I want your impressions.


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 16, 2020)

Obligatory stock comment that this has an optical drive AND a standard headphone jack


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm always glad to see consoles like this that _don't_ use emulation. Analogue's series of FPGA recreations are great for preservation, and a much better option than trying to buy overpriced old hardware from resellers, in my opinion.

The only thing is that we only see these sort of consoles for platforms already seemingly thoroughly covered by other stuff. TG16, NES, SNES, Genesis.. Maybe it's just my childhood nostalgia, but I really want an N64 console like this, a hardware recreation, not a software emulator like the Hyperkin thing. If I was gonna use emulation, I'd just go use emulation. 

It's unlikely to come to fruition due to the N64's hardware being so complex and so heavily shrouded by Nintendo, but with Mario 64's decompilation among other things, I'm hoping we can get enough insight into the hardware to figure out how to make that work.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 16, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I remember, around the time the Super Analogur NT came around, and you had that one facepalm inducer known as Mike Matei and Ryan (y'know, James Rolfe could go solo and no one would bat an eye) saying that emulation has to do with electrons, and a certain author of a certain SNES emulator said that, while the Super Analogue NT is a good option for those looking for the "legit" experience, it can't quite achieve the same accuracy as what can be replicated in software, hence my inquiries injury into these kinds of devices and how "accurate" they can be if given the maximum effort?



There are some absurdly accurate software emulators for certain platforms but latency remains a challenge. Even on powerful hardware, there's so many ways for a multitasking OS to mildly screw up the timing. Getting that timing perfect is primarily what makes the FPGA consoles "feel" so authentic and play the best even if they don't always look and sound the best. Its also easier to program because you can just run processes in actual parallel rather than having to simulate them acting in parallel.

I have been impressed with Retroarch's run-ahead 1 frame to reduce internal/emulated input lag, which compensates pretty well for the visual lag on a decent monitor, especially if combined with freesync/g-sync support since few consoles ran at exactly 60 hz. However that only works on some cores, ones which are less accurate than high-end stuff like Higan, and audio still lags behind significantly (several frames) because buffering is needed to avoid pops and breaks. Still the one big sticking point on me with FPGA is that there is typically a lack of headroom to do save states, and I just don't want to sit down for hours at a time playing through some of these old games in one go.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2020)

Never owned a TG-16 or any of its variants, and  CD FPGA console is cool


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> All of Analogue's products use FPGA's AFAIK, that's basically their "design philosophy", to "preserve" retro consoles using modern hardware techniques vs emulation, which is real neat.


if i remember correctly, their n64 attempt is emulation


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> if i remember correctly, their n64 attempt is emulation


There is no Analogue N64.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 16, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> if i remember correctly, their n64 attempt is emulation



So they'll be hitting a ceiling as to how far they can use just the FPGA for emulation as far as the N64's concerned? Or is anything past the SNES/Genesis generation of consoles like this in regards to the MiSTeR's capabilities?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rahkeesh said:


> There are some absurdly accurate software emulators for certain platforms but latency remains a challenge. Even on powerful hardware, there's so many ways for a multitasking OS to mildly screw up the timing. Getting that timing perfect is primarily what makes the FPGA consoles "feel" so authentic and play the best even if they don't always look and sound the best. Its also easier to program because you can just run processes in actual parallel rather than having to simulate them acting in parallel.
> 
> I have been impressed with Retroarch's run-ahead 1 frame to reduce internal/emulated input lag, which compensates pretty well for the visual lag on a decent monitor, especially if combined with freesync/g-sync support since few consoles ran at exactly 60 hz. However that only works on some cores, ones which are less accurate than high-end stuff like Higan, and audio still lags behind significantly (several frames) because buffering is needed to avoid pops and breaks. Still the one big sticking point on me with FPGA is that there is typically a lack of headroom to do save states, and I just don't want to sit down for hours at a time playing through some of these old games in one go.



Not even the MiSTeR has save states? I only ask about the MiSTeR simply bc I'm curious about these systems vs. what a multi-console "emulator" has on offer in comparison.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> So they'll be hitting a ceiling as to how far they can use just the FPGA for emulation as far as the N64's concerned? Or is anything past the SNES/Genesis generation of consoles like this in regards to the MiSTeR's capabilities?


i feel it's the former, i just remember i saw it on an MVG video


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 17, 2020)

Id love to  do this kinda thing for a living,

Reminds me of my 2600 clone experiment, with a 6502, tia, 6532, ay-3-8910, atmega8515, and 64k of ram, 32k +128bytes mapped the cpu, other 32k ported via the 8910, use the avr  as a  coprocessor, if utilidzed, it will handle the tia,  the avr would run at 21.47727 mhz, 6x the tia clockspeed (for me tis 3.579545mhz), and 18x faster than the cpu, which runs 1/3 of the tia speed so everything still can easily be synchronized, its a very experimental computer, its at a point now were its better to ditch native 2600 compatibility, but one would still easily be able to port the existing 2600  codebase......

All the parts execpt the tia are still made, if i were to actually sell this (working), depends how cheap i can get 2 layer pcbs for, i aint etching and drilling all that, and spare tia chips,
 I could possibly get assembled units with a bom of $50-$80usd per unit, just for the board, you may or may not get a case tho, too bad!, You at least would have svideo and composite built in tho..


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> There is no Analogue N64.


i meant the prototype they showed at some event


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 17, 2020)

godreborn said:


> @SuperDan , here's my turbo grafx collection (minus the arcade card, which I think ys 4 requires)  it was laying on top of the stash, but I'm not sure where it is now:
> 
> View attachment 229508
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed.. When I lived in Japan for a short while..   My girlfriend at the time japanese girl...  Took me to a 2nd hand shop tiny little one. And in the corner was a. Small. Box absolutely loaded with NEC PC engine cartridges which I bought for about $40...   And she had the handheld pc engine for around $70..  To me at the time I was frigging loving it...  I remember playing Splatter house and Side Arms all day lool..   PC engine games was so Good d back then.. I see in your collection Vigilante....  Almost forgot about that bad boy... !


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 17, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i meant the prototype they showed at some event


You sure you don't mean the Hyperkin clone? Because that's emulation for sure.

Analogue has never shown off any N64 console of their own as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You sure you don't mean the Hyperkin clone? Because that's emulation for sure.
> 
> Analogue has never shown off any N64 console of their own as far as I'm aware.


probably, my memory has been always wonky


----------



## kineticUk (Oct 17, 2020)

@Silent_Gunner I don’t own a MiSTer but I have been keeping an eye on development for a few years (and own a couple of Analogue consoles).

The MiSTer hardware itself is very good, more powerful FPGA than those used in the Analogue consoles for example and capable of emulating a low spec 486pc (someone is currently trying to squeeze a PS1 core into the FPGA). As far as gaming hardware goes that’s around about where the ceiling is theoretically.

The MiSTer DE10 nano hardware is only cheap because it’s subsidised by Intel who want to promote FPGA development to engineers, students etc.

Arcade cores are very interesting/promising, there are early arcade games eg. Arkanoid, Dig Dug, classics like Ghosts n Goblins, CPS1 games, NeoGeo and more. Some excellent stuff.

There are computer cores eg. Amiga, Atari, MSX, PC etc. The Amiga is based on a project (MIST) which has been around for some time, since before the MiSTer project was started.

There are handheld console cores and a lot more.

The strength of the MiSTer imo is in its open source nature and community, talented developers supporting users playing, testing, reporting, etc.

FPGA implementations usually have lower latency than software emulators running on PC or consoles. Hardware is quite often prototyped on FPGA boards (chip design etc) so they’re naturally a good fit for emulation of older consoles, computers etc. It’s not automatically better than software emulation (Analogue’s ‘no emulation’ claims are just marketing bs) but when well designed... There are some very accurate consoles/cores which maybe the best way to play, next to bsnes grade emulation and original hardware.

MiSTer is leading when it comes to FPGA console core accuracy (and value by far)...
PCE core is supposed to be superb, MD/GEN core with cycle accurate 68000 and practically perfect sound emulation designed/tested using mdfourier,
SNES core with excellent compatibility (Super FX, SA-1, etc) and very accurate sound emulation again designed/tested using mdfourier.

byuu’s bsnes is still the benchmark/reference SNES (latency depends on the PC).

Super Nt’s sound was recently tested and (spoiler) wasn’t ‘Reference Quality’. It wasn’t as good as MiSTer, bsnes or even Snes9x https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=emb_title&time_continue=1243&v=V3yWXVAZgO0

The Mike Matei electrons thing was funny but there’s a lot of misunderstanding plus nonsense being pushed by Analogue and fanboys.

Main issue with Analogue apart from the bs is the support/updates. They knock software emulation in their marketing but release console/core, claim it’s already perfection and move onto the next thing. They should support too because Super Nt has bugs, Mega Sg has bugs.

MiSTer is always being improved and updated.

Analogue’s consoles are beautiful though, I love the design/aesthetics and they’re better than most if not all the other clone consoles.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 17, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> All of Analogue's products use FPGA's AFAIK, that's basically their "design philosophy", to "preserve" retro consoles using modern hardware techniques vs emulation, which is real neat.


weve already been through that on this forums.
fpga IS emulation.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 17, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> weve already been through that on this forums.
> fpga IS emulation.


It's emulation in the sense that it's directly emulating the specific hardware devices, sure, but that's a completely different ballpark from the standard software emulation everyone refers to when they say emulation


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 17, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> (uneducated)


https://archive.vn/0dokW


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2020)

This is how Nintendo and SEGA should have done it. I'm impressed that a company has done what gamers wanted.

Congrats.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> So they'll be hitting a ceiling as to how far they can use just the FPGA for emulation as far as the N64's concerned? Or is anything past the SNES/Genesis generation of consoles like this in regards to the MiSTeR's capabilities?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



N64 is incredibly complex hardware, FPGA would be near impossible given how crazy difficult it is to understand. PSX would prob be the realistic ceiling.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 17, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I
> Not even the MiSTeR has save states? I only ask about the MiSTeR simply bc I'm curious about these systems vs. what a multi-console "emulator" has on offer in comparison.



According to Smokemonster recently only the GBA core supports save states. So it has to be implemented on a core-by-core basis, and there probably isn't headroom for it in the more intense emulators like 486. None of the Analogue products support save states either to my knowledge, although some flashcarts you can use with them do.

Funnily enough the GBA core supposedly leaned heavily on existing software emulators so I'm not sure if its even a full hardware reproduction.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 17, 2020)

For the price and as fully-featured as it is, this is a great way to stick it to the hoarders and scalpers for tg-16 stuff. Considering the entire HuCard romset takes up (relatively) little space (I think the whole such romset could even fit within the bounds of a single CD-R), this would be a great way to play that set of games _as intended_, on a more robust environment. A lot of those original TG-16/PCE systems are/were in dire need of re-capping, if not mods to even get to a usable state.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i meant the prototype they showed at some event



That wasn't FPGA, but was some N64 clone console that used emulation. IIRC, it couldn't even emulate the Mario Kart64 jumbotron correctly.


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I'm always glad to see consoles like this that _don't_ use emulation. Analogue's series of FPGA recreations are great for preservation, and a much better option than trying to buy overpriced old hardware from resellers, in my opinion.


What are you on about? Analogue's consoles except for the first one that used original chips are all emulation of hardware. It's a different approach, but it is still emulation.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> That wasn't FPGA, but was some N64 clone console that used emulation. IIRC, it couldn't even emulate the Mario Kart64 jumbotron correctly.


never said it was fpga, my original comment was that its not fpga


----------



## vincentx77 (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm curious about getting one of these things. The Turbografx is one of my favorite consoles, and I don't like having to drag my Duo out whenever I want to get my fix. That said, I'd like to know how accurate the FPGA programming is. The Beetle PCE-Accurate core does run fast enough on modern computers to use latency reduction effectively. That core is almost indistinguishable from the real thing. I'm also curious about jailbroken firmware, and whether or not disc based games will be playable off of sd cards. Like it or not, the drive on these things will break down one day, too. I had to have my original Duos serviced more than once over the years.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 17, 2020)

Minox said:


> What are you on about? Analogue's consoles except for the first one that used original chips are all emulation of hardware. It's a different approach, but it is still emulation.


Goodness, what _am _I on about? I was mistaken then.


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> never said it was fpga, my original comment was that its not fpga


Would that perhaps be the Hyperkin Ultra Retron? I believe that is the last clone console I heard of that had said issue.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 17, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> How is that Sailor Moon game at the bottom? Never heard of it. I want your impressions.



tbh, I don't recall.  the turbo duo is in my closet atm, and I haven't played it in like 15 years.  it's not part of my grandfather's collection, neither is ys 3 or 4.  I inherited the collection after his death.  the only games I remember well are blazing lazers, keith courage, legendary ax 1 and 2, and ys book 1 and 2.  my grandfather beat keith courage and both legendary axes.  he even made a walkthrough video for my cousin with keith courage.  he never played ys book 1 and 2 without me as it might've been my first rpg.  either that or dragon warrior which you got for free with a subscription to nintendo power.   

if I can nab one of these analogue systems, I'll let you know what it's like.  I'll probably even be willing to buy one at an inflated price in case I can't get one through normal means.  I did add my email to their mailing list earlier.  I need one of these especially having my entire game collection still intact.  I might have to rebuy the arcade card.  I don't even know what I did with the original hucard for older games like ys book 1 and 2.  I had tales of rebirth and far east of eden on top of the stack.  those two games are for the ps2..  anyway, the card was on top of there with them, but it's disappeared.  both cards have.


----------



## enarky (Oct 17, 2020)

Ooof! 199 USD! Damn! If this is jailbreakable and plays ISOs this might be the first Analogue product I'm actually interested in. I've been on the fence getting a SSDS3 for my PC-Engine for a while, but this is definitely cheaper.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 17, 2020)

enarky said:


> Ooof! 199 USD! Damn! If this is jailbreakable and plays ISOs this might be the first Analogue product I'm actually interested in. I've been on the fence getting a SSDS3 for my PC-Engine for a while, but this is definitely cheaper.



the original pc engine could run burns with no mods but hucards were region locked.  I seem to have lost my system cards, so I'll have to buy the arcade one.  I think the arcade one 3.0 is the highest, and it's bc iirc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

look what I found.  it's very possible that the arcade card is in the system, but I can't get to it right now:


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 17, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> if i remember correctly, their n64 attempt is emulation


sadly there isnt a single n64 emulation or analogue on the market from any developer at all. there isnt a single n64  hardware besides the original that accepts cartridges yet.

hyperkin did say they would someday make a n64 that would use an emulator but accepted real n64 carts and such but as off yet nothing has been released at all.


----------



## RLXD (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm pretty stoked by this! But why will they sell it for 199$? Compared to their other products it's hella cheap but has way more "expensive" parts build into it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2020)

enarky said:


> Ooof! 199 USD! Damn! If this is jailbreakable and plays ISOs this might be the first Analogue product I'm actually interested in. I've been on the fence getting a SSDS3 for my PC-Engine for a while, but this is definitely cheaper.


i believe the original PC-Engine CD lacked copy protection, if this is meant to imitate an original i dont see why it wouldnt play burnt cds


----------



## enarky (Oct 17, 2020)

godreborn said:


> the original pc engine could run burns with no mods but hucards were region locked.  I seem to have lost my system cards, so I'll have to buy the arcade one.  I think the arcade one 3.0 is the highest, and it's bc iirc.





Azerus_Kun said:


> i believe the original PC-Engine CD lacked copy protection, if this is meant to imitate an original i dont see why it wouldnt play burnt cds


I know about the copy protection, but hoarding discs is a thing of the past. I got rid of hundreds of burned CDRs and DVDRs in my last move. Sorry to be so blunt, but there's no way I'm going to waste time burning CD-Rs in 2020.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 17, 2020)

It also supports the Super Graphx!!! All 7 games? (not sure how many there are but I know it's very few) Either way for people who feel the system lacks games, in Japan the CD addon literally had hundreds of games, not many great ones but enough to make the system worth 200 bucks easy. 

I feel as the first system to feature CD ROM's it's sort of historically important.... and besides it plays Blazing Lazers like what more do you want?


----------



## PatrickD85 (Oct 17, 2020)

Neat for sure, but no thanks.
I have enough mini's classics and the like in the house already.


----------



## SScorpio (Oct 17, 2020)

This can be a good system for people who want to play their original media. But for anyone else, a $150 DE-10 Nano running MiSTer has excellent PCE, SGFx, and PCECD support.

Later you can also add a $30 32MB, or $60 128MB SDRAM module which will give you access to an FPGA NES, SNES, Genesis, SegaCD, NeoGeo, GB(C), GBA, SMS, GG, CPS (CPS1.5 is very close, with CPS2 following a little later). It can also run a bunch of computers including C64, Amiga, and a 486 DOS PC. As well as a ton of classic arcade games of which Gauntlet is a recently supported release.

https://github.com/MiSTer-devel/Main_MiSTer/wiki

It may look complex, but I've found it easier to set up and use than a RetroPi. It does allow you to go overboard and do things like lag-less RGB/Component output to a CRT TV and playing old lightgun games. But you can also map any controller to be usable on any system. And even use a Wiimote as a lightgun like on an emulator on a PC, except the backend is still the FPGA console.


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 17, 2020)

Yeah it's nice I suppose.... as are a great deal of their products! But I'm not getting stung again: beware lads, 'limited quantity' they're not fukkin joking when they say that, and on pre-order day just watch as the site crashes once again due to scalpers/bots, before logging back in to find out they're all gone. Forever. Analogue really need to sort this side of their business out already...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> never said it was fpga, my original comment was that its not fpga



Shows where my brain has been. Point is, they're using emulators intended for weak CPUs, so framebuffer emulation is bad.


----------



## modgeezer (Oct 18, 2020)

enarky said:


> Ooof! 199 USD! Damn! If this is jailbreakable and plays ISOs this might be the first Analogue product I'm actually interested in. I've been on the fence getting a SSDS3 for my PC-Engine for a while, but this is definitely cheaper.



But they say its limited on their site and if its anything like the analogue pocket it will sale out in seconds and then show up on ebay for 800 dollars. They keep releasing new products and can't even meet demand for their older products. I don't when the last time the snes was available. I would get the SSDS3 while its in stock.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 18, 2020)

While their stock is suspect, the Mega SG is available. Point being that some of their consoles are in far more demand than others. They might produce the Duo in too small quantities but its also not going to be in nearly as much demand as a Mega Drive let alone Super Nintendo.

Pocket is the first handheld FPGA period. Its not like you can build a Mister that small. Plus its styled like one of the most popular handhelds ever, and officially covers a larger library of games than any of their other systems. It would be their best selling console ever if they could be arsed to meet demand.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

I doubt I'll be available when the system goes on sale.  that always seems to happen except for when getting the animal crossing switch.  I managed to get one from gamestop preorders, then I got the pouch for it from target preorders.  I guess I was just lucky, but my friend @Glyptofane tipped me off when they were available, so I did have that too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

this is my baby:


----------



## SG6000 (Oct 19, 2020)

So it turns out Kevtris hasn't written the cores in this new console.

Kinda takes the some of the shine off for me, personally.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 19, 2020)

This is awesome, but I can't justify the expense for me personally. Never spent any time with TGrafx16 even though I was around back then. I do have the Super NT, which is an excellent SNES solution. I think if I spend any more money with Analogue, it will be when and if they release a new model of NES. The NT Mini was amazing, but too premium for what it was. We need an NES box like the Super NT, Mega SG, and this NT DUO --- all FPGA, basic plastic shell, $190 tops.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Oct 20, 2020)

This looks nice. A very sleek-looking console.


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 21, 2020)

Day one for me when do pre-orders go live?


----------



## DSAndi (Oct 21, 2020)

Dont know, i got a PAL Turbografx and the Terraonion SSDS3 ( was 212€). So basicly i dont need this thing.
For HDMI Devices i got an OSSC for my old consoles, that work pretty good aswell.

Other then that i recently did build me a Mister Set up that came me 215€ in total with the two add on boards and the 128MB Ram.
With that i can do serveral old consoles, computers, arcade stuff in FPGA and als have different option for output.
The Turbografx/PC Engibe core does support all Hu Cards and Cds in digital form.

Aside from using real Hu Cards and CDs i dont see the point buying this new Analogue item.   
Basicly i dont want to use my originals, its more comfortable to select the games from menu and just play it.

But that me.


----------



## SG6000 (Oct 21, 2020)

Aew4life said:


> Day one for me when do pre-orders go live?



Knowing Analogue, there'll be an announcement of an upcoming announcement some time next year. I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 22, 2020)

blegh.

Analogues distribution model fucking sucks, can't say I'm a fan. Wanted a Poket, but it sold out in 15 minutes and they were dicking with the payment systems. Probably gonna skip this one as well. 

Slightly related question, how good is a Vita as a RetroArch/emulation box? Kinda considering getting one for that purpose (Switch is just a tad too bulky on the go), but I don't know how good the emulation is. Of course, other suggestions welcome, but I'd prefer something portable.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 22, 2020)

$200 for this  just use emulators


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 22, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Slightly related question, how good is a Vita as a RetroArch/emulation box? Kinda considering getting one for that purpose (Switch is just a tad too bulky on the go), but I don't know how good the emulation is. Of course, other suggestions welcome, but I'd prefer something portable.


In terms of playability, you'll get basically everything SNES and lower console-wise, plus "Native" PS1 and PSP support (via Adrenaline), and GBA and lower handheld-wise. In terms of price-portability-capability, it's probably your best bet for portable emulation sans Chinese Android handhelds (which would be my second recommendation). 

You should be able to pick up a Vita for like $100, give or take (though not 100% sure about your region), and then you can grab an SD2Vita so you can use a micro SD card of any size instead of having to buy expensive Vita memory cards (though if you get a phat Vita you'll need to pickup a Vita memory card of some size to get hacks installed, just get the smallest/cheapest you can find).


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 22, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> In terms of playability, you'll get basically everything SNES and lower console-wise, plus "Native" PS1 and PSP support (via Adrenaline), and GBA and lower handheld-wise. In terms of price-portability-capability, it's probably your best bet for portable emulation sans Chinese Android handhelds (which would be my second recommendation).
> 
> You should be able to pick up a Vita for like $100, give or take (though not 100% sure about your region), and then you can grab an SD2Vita so you can use a micro SD card of any size instead of having to buy expensive Vita memory cards (though if you get a phat Vita you'll need to pickup a Vita memory card of some size to get hacks installed, just get the smallest/cheapest you can find).


Thanks a lot! Yeah, that would cover basically everything I'd need to cover. N64/GC isn't really something I'm looking to emulate on the go anyway (those games are far less pick up and play).

I'll probably see if I can get one next month. Such a shame the console failed tbh.


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 22, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Thanks a lot! Yeah, that would cover basically everything I'd need to cover. N64/GC isn't really something I'm looking to emulate on the go anyway (those games are far less pick up and play).
> 
> I'll probably see if I can get one next month. Such a shame the console failed tbh.


I think I'm just gonna use my galaxy note 20 ultra hooked up to my 4ktv it will play anything I throw at it dreamcast GameCube so I'm sure it can handle pc engine fine I've been playing Saturn games at full speed on this phone its crazy.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 22, 2020)

Aew4life said:


> I think I'm just gonna use my galaxy note 20 ultra hooked up to my 4ktv it will play anything I throw at it dreamcast GameCube so I'm sure it can handle pc engine fine I've been playing Saturn games at full speed on this phone its crazy.


You missed the fact that I've been looking for handheld stuff to emulate on the go. If I want to emulate on a phone, I would. I am not intending to, in no small part because phone controllers suck.


----------



## nashismo (Oct 22, 2020)

This is great for people with plenty of cash and that already have a collection of PC Engine games. For the rest? This is completely nonsensical.

I mean for me at least, I can emulate the PC engine perfectly on my Wii, using Wiimednafen. CD based games included, 240p mode on my Sony CRT.

It is just perfect, and I don't see a reason for this, there are other consoles out there like the SNES, the N64, the Saturn, even the GBA, that have NEVER been emulated to perfection, so I think FPGA consoles have a place for them.

I am a purist, but when emulators get it right, you must admit it. NES, Gameboy, PC engine, and Sega Genesis have already been emulated to perfection.


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 22, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> You missed the fact that I've been looking for handheld stuff to emulate on the go. If I want to emulate on a phone, I would. I am not intending to, in no small part because phone controllers suck.


I use my ps4 controller i wouldn't know


----------



## djpannda (Oct 23, 2020)

You can really see the divide between pirates/gamers and collectors/gamers.. A normal pirate Is happy getting a emulation box to play everything ( not Judging, own and made many retro). A collector/games wants to feel it. I can’t tell you how exciting it was to search flea markets and Craigslist years ago to find stuff ( when it was still cheap)   Pc engine skyrocketed prices in the last couple of years ... I have a turbo grafx and pc engine core but no cd drive ... seeing that a working duo or cd attachment is easily over 300$ I won’t any time soon, but a brand new machine at 200$.. I would be willing to buy. I mean if you have no desire to buy it fine but no need to be shitting over it because YOU don’t see the value.


----------



## nashismo (Oct 23, 2020)

djpannda said:


> You can really see the divide between pirates/gamers and collectors/gamers.. A normal pirate Is happy getting a emulation box to play everything ( not Judging, own and made many retro). A collector/games wants to feel it. I can’t tell you how exciting it was to search flea markets and Craigslist years ago to find stuff ( when it was still cheap)   Pc engine skyrocketed prices in the last couple of years ... I have a turbo grafx and pc engine core but no cd drive ... seeing that a working duo or cd attachment is easily over 300$ I won’t any time soon, but a brand new machine at 200$.. I would be willing to buy. I mean if you have no desire to buy it fine but no need to be shitting over it because YOU don’t see the value.



You really should learn how to quote, because nobody knows who you are speaking to.

I don't see anyone shitting over it. At least what I said is that consoles like the PC Engine are emulated perfectly, so an FPGA of it, is completely ridiculous and not needed (spending the money for both end user and devs). So in this case a MUCH cheaper software emulator machine alternative could have been created. That would make sense.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 23, 2020)

nashismo said:


> You really should learn how to quote, because nobody knows who you are speaking to.
> 
> I don't see anyone shitting over it. At least what I said is that consoles like the PC Engine are emulated perfectly, so an FPGA of it, is completely ridiculous and not needed (spending the money for both end user and devs). So in this case a MUCH cheaper software emulator machine alternative could have been created. That would make sense.


you know lots of people just want to use their original games on a newer hardware that can display in hd, and that is for those persons, if they ever make an n64 that plays n64 cartridges and displays in hd im all in.


----------



## djpannda (Oct 23, 2020)

nashismo said:


> You really should learn how to quote, because nobody knows who you are speaking to.
> 
> I don't see anyone shitting over it. At least what I said is that consoles like the PC Engine are emulated perfectly, so an FPGA of it, is completely ridiculous and not needed (spending the money for both end user and devs). So in this case a MUCH cheaper software emulator machine alternative could have been created. That would make sense.


lol the reason I didn't quote was that I was not speaking to anyone  specifically, because it was generalization.

 but thnx from proving  the point, YOU don't see the benefit and "dislike the project"  While others who want  hardware see this as great replacement of a $300+ machine that has a laser that is dying out. 
again because you do not own a single Hucard and Turbo CD, this project is not for you as you can emulate easily, but I can not really shove a Hucard in the sd slot and play Keith Courage. can I?


----------



## nashismo (Oct 23, 2020)

djpannda said:


> lol the reason I didn't quote was that I was not speaking to anyone  specifically, because it was generalization.
> 
> but thnx from proving  the point, YOU don't see the benefit and "dislike the project"  While others who want  hardware see this as great replacement of a $300+ machine that has a laser that is dying out.
> again because you do not own a single Hucard and Turbo CD, this project is not for you as you can emulate easily, but I can not really shove a Hucard in the sd slot and play Keith Courage. can I?



It is logic, it is not about disliking the project, go fucking cry somewhere else. Logically, it makes no sense for an FPGA based on this console, do you people dont even fucking read? That is what I am speaking of, the same beautiful box could have been made 100 dollar cheaper if it were based on software emulation, which is 100% accurate these days.


----------



## SG6000 (Oct 24, 2020)

nashismo said:


> It is logic, it is not about disliking the project, go fucking cry somewhere else. Logically, it makes no sense for an FPGA based on this console, do you people dont even fucking read? That is what I am speaking of, the same beautiful box could have been made 100 dollar cheaper if it were based on software emulation, which is 100% accurate these days.



Neither software emulators or FPGA cores are 100% accurate. Apparantly BSNES and BlastEm are incredibly close but it's simply incorrect to say that broad emulation of retro consoles has reached peak accuracy, even on the most powerful hardware in 2020. And furthermore tools to ascertain this don't really exist for many systems yet.

Sure, the Analogue Duo could feasibly perform excellently as a software emulator with a HuCard & CD drive interface, and possibly be cheaper - but at that point, at best it'd just be a lower cost, less versatile and prettier Polymega. FPGA's don't suffer from emulation lag - something that can only be eliminated by using powerful CPUs to implement newer techniques like Retroarch's Run Ahead modes, and yet for some playing this way will still not feel right.

I emulate some stuff on my N3DS and PC sometimes but will nearly always prefer real hardware on a CRT these days. It's my preference. Analogue don't make stuff that particularly appeals to me (mainly as I don't game on a HDTV) but they do build hands down the best clones available. Lots of stuff on the MiSTer platform is also super high quality and arguably superior quality to what's available for regular emulation platforms.

There's no logical reason why a videogame enthusiast wouldn't be able to appreciate the benefits different approaches and platforms bring.


----------



## djpannda (Oct 24, 2020)

nashismo said:


> It is logic, it is not about disliking the project, go fucking cry somewhere else. Logically, it makes no sense for an FPGA based on this console, do you people dont even fucking read? That is what I am speaking of, the same beautiful box could have been made 100 dollar cheaper if it were based on software emulation, which is 100% accurate these days.


Logically ? Sorry but it seem you crying but something you don’t want even want? Why do you never care if it’s FPGA? There around hundreds of emulation boxes that would do what you want, Hell I have a drawer of PI Zeros what work amazing. The issue is that you bitching about a project not for you. All of Analogue’s projects are FPGA and to complain that they are following their own business model make you seem like a brand new complain troll,
Saying to only use software emulation instead of FPGA Because they both play games, is like saying do not buy a Porsche because a Kia drive also.  Sure they get you to where you going. But one has the bells and whistles. 
The fact is that any retro gaming project should be welcomed, as it brings more eyes and in turn more people developing more projects ( maybe even one you’ll like)


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> $200 for this  just use emulators



You really miss the point of FPGA


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 24, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> You really miss the point of FPGA


Yeah spending thousands in a "pandemic" on pc engine cd games or carts make sense lmao its for people who already own the carts and cds no one is going out today and spending money on that stuff


----------



## nashismo (Oct 24, 2020)

djpannda said:


> Logically ? Sorry but it seem you crying but something you don’t want even want? Why do you never care if it’s FPGA? There around hundreds of emulation boxes that would do what you want, Hell I have a drawer of PI Zeros what work amazing. The issue is that you bitching about a project not for you. All of Analogue’s projects are FPGA and to complain that they are following their own business model make you seem like a brand new complain troll,
> Saying to only use software emulation instead of FPGA Because they both play games, is like saying do not buy a Porsche because a Kia drive also.  Sure they get you to where you going. But one has the bells and whistles.
> The fact is that any retro gaming project should be welcomed, as it brings more eyes and in turn more people developing more projects ( maybe even one you’ll like)



The only one crying here is you because you thought I hated your system. What I hate is your sorry ass generation that get their feelings hurt by everything, grown ass men living on a bubble.

On the opposite, I love the look of this console, it looks amazing and I would love to have it actually. But in my country this would cost about twice the price, so 400 dollars would be too much for me. So, seeing how the PC Engine can be emulated perfectly, at least in terms of sound and video (what matters the most anyways), I thought it would be best that we could have the same neat product, only much cheaper.

That's it, I don't see anything wrong with my logical thinking. The rest of things, you only assumed of me, which in life, is a very big mistake to make. I remember when in collegue, I "assumed" the teacher would NOT do another test right after the last one, but he DID many times, and for being a stupid ass fool, who "assumed" things, I got many bad grades.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2020)

Aew4life said:


> Yeah spending thousands in a "pandemic" on pc engine cd games or carts make sense lmao its for people who already own the carts and cds no one is going out today and spending money on that stuff



And bitching about things people aren't forced into buying or collecting is totally productive. Gotcha.

Cry me a river


----------



## djpannda (Oct 24, 2020)

nashismo said:


> The only one crying here is you because you thought I hated your system. What I hate is your sorry ass generation that get their feelings hurt by everything, grown ass men living on a bubble.
> 
> On the opposite, I love the look of this console, it looks amazing and I would love to have it actually. But in my country this would cost about twice the price, so 400 dollars would be too much for me. So, seeing how the PC Engine can be emulated perfectly, at least in terms of sound and video (what matters the most anyways), I thought it would be best that we could have the same neat product, only much cheaper.
> 
> That's it, I don't see anything wrong with my logical thinking. The rest of things, you only assumed of me, which in life, is a very big mistake to make. I remember when in collegue, I "assumed" the teacher would NOT do another test right after the last one, but he DID many times, and for being a stupid ass fool, who "assumed" things, I got many bad grades.


 Most my family is in South America, so I can tell you I understand pricing, when I am the one with a PS4 in my suitcase to give to my cousins kids because It would cost them cost $600. But guess what they all have retro pie boxes and arcade sticks to play MAME with.
And once again you prove the point that Analogue have always dealt with high end products, getting made at Ferrari because the car is too expensive is stupid.( are you in Ferrari forums complaining that they are using 788hp engines in their cars when 100hp is fine?)  It’s even worse when you remember Analogue Duo is cheaper than original hardware . Keep emulating on a Pc or make a emulation box to play but being mad because it’s expensive ( cheaper than original) is short sighted because the product is not intended for your demographics. ( no burlarse de Sudamerica)


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 24, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> And bitching about things people aren't forced into buying or collecting is totally productive. Gotcha.
> 
> Cry me a river


Seriously stop being a little bitch


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2020)

Aew4life said:


> Seriously stop being a little bitch



Bold words coming from someone bitching about Analog products and collecting games in a pandemic being useless and overpriced. Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2020)

It's a good system.  My original turbo grafx cd outlived my original psone.  My grandfather bought it for us, so it brings back memories of childhood.


----------



## ca032769 (Oct 26, 2020)

Wow a lot of complainers. Why should they care what we want and do? 

Ok I get it, you don't like it and that's fine. Personally I'm a collector and will buy it not matter what, and even worse, it'll probably just sit on my game shelf and go unused next to my Super-NG & Mega-SG.

If you don't like it, then don't buy it. We don't care what you think about it, because what you think is none of our business. If you can't afford it but want one, quite complaining and find a job or way to pay for it. Geez, too many whiners...


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 27, 2020)

ca032769 said:


> Wow a lot of complainers. Why should they care what we want and do?
> 
> Ok I get it, you don't like it and that's fine. Personally I'm a collector and will buy it not matter what, and even worse, it'll probably just sit on my game shelf and go unused next to my Super-NG & Mega-SG.
> 
> If you don't like it, then don't buy it. We don't care what you think about it, because what you think is none of our business. If you can't afford it but want one, quite complaining and find a job or way to pay for it. Geez, too many whiners...


We don't want one remember we can emulate lmao

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Bold words coming from someone bitching about Analog products and collecting games in a pandemic being useless and overpriced. Pot, meet kettle.


Really it is useless and overpriced how many games were released in English or good ones in English a hand ful lmao


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2020)

Aew4life said:


> We don't want one remember we can emulate lmao
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



So then don't buy it, it's clearly not marketed towards you.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 27, 2020)

Aew4life said:


> We don't want one remember we can emulate lmao
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's not for you. Which means you have no reason to be here. Yet, here you are. Weeeirdddd... "Why buy this when we can emulate burrrrrrr". There's some good reasons not to, I suppose. If emulation is your thing, great. This is a niche item set to appeal to a niche market.

So many of your type in threads involving analogue products. Maybe you just think bragging about piracy is the cool thing to do?


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 27, 2020)

Memoir said:


> It's not for you. Which means you have no reason to be here. Yet, here you are. Weeeirdddd... "Why buy this when we can emulate burrrrrrr". There's some good reasons not to, I suppose. If emulation is your thing, great. This is a niche item set to appeal to a niche market.
> 
> So many of your type in threads involving analogue products. Maybe you just think bragging about piracy is the cool thing to do?


Dude stop being butt hurt lmao you thought about me for that long im flattered lol burrr

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Aew4life said:


> Dude stop being butt hurt lmao you thought about me for that long im flattered lol burrr


And yeah that why I own a analoug nt mini your so your argument is invalid


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 27, 2020)

Lol calling someone a pirate on gbatemp thats the pot calling the kettle black @Memoir

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> It's not for you. Which means you have no reason to be here. Yet, here you are. Weeeirdddd... "Why buy this when we can emulate burrrrrrr". There's some good reasons not to, I suppose. If emulation is your thing, great. This is a niche item set to appeal to a niche market.
> 
> So many of your type in threads involving analogue products. Maybe you just think bragging about piracy is the cool thing to do?


Looked at your posts and you admit to pirating switch games now thats low


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2020)

If you're gonna bitch about it, at least learn to use the edit button on your posts instead of double posting so lazily.


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 27, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> If you're gonna bitch about it, at least learn to use the edit button on your posts instead of double posting so lazily.


Wasn't talking to you Grammer nazi I can post however lazy I feel its America lmao


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 27, 2020)

ca032769 said:


> Wow a lot of complainers. Why should they care what we want and do?


Cant speak for the rest of the threat, but my issue isn't with this device, it's with Analogues stock method, which just feels very anti-consumer when compared with other limited-release items.


----------



## ital (Oct 27, 2020)

Hipsters rejoice!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2020)

Aew4life said:


> Wasn't talking to you Grammer nazi I can post however lazy I feel its America lmao[/QUOTE



Grammar* at least spell it right, esp. if you're gonna go on a whiny bitchfest about being overpriced. 

Don't like Analog products? Here's an idea, DON'T FUCKING  BUY IT

Grow up.


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 27, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Grammar* at least spell it right, esp. if you're gonna go on a whiny bitchfest about being overpriced.
> 
> Don't like Analog products? Here's an idea, DON'T FUCKING  BUY IT
> 
> Grow up.


I do buy analogue products not useless ones like this one im sorry that you don't like my opinion and your on the rag raging I get it but its a niche product thats not worth it to me and im allowed to state how I feel you don't like it FUCKING GET OVER IT


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2020)

Aew4life said:


> I do buy analogue products not useless ones like this one im sorry that you don't like my opinion and your on the rag raging I get it but its a niche product thats not worth it to me and im allowed to state how I feel you don't like it FUCKING GET OVER IT



Man, who lit the fuse on your tampon? We get it, you don't like it, fine, but bitching isn't going to make any difference.


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 27, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Man, who lit the fuse on your tampon? We get it, you don't like it, fine, but bitching isn't going to make any difference.


Talk about angry look at your post above mine I was laughing at you spoofing you I don't take you seriously at all your laughable I get it you get off to my comments so I will put you on ignore cause I'm sick of seeing so many alerts like your a little girl with her first smartphone

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can we please move on if the games were more affordable I would definitely get one of these


----------



## ca032769 (Oct 28, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Man, who lit the fuse on your tampon? We get it, you don't like it, fine, but bitching isn't going to make any difference.



Probably best for us to move on. She obviously doesn't get that we don't care what she thinks, but she still has a lot to say. She doesn't seem to have anyone else to listen to her cry's for help, but doesn't get that we don't care either. Teenage girls can be the worst...


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 28, 2020)

How cute you transgender troll


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 29, 2020)

Rahkeesh said:


> There are some absurdly accurate software emulators for certain platforms but latency remains a challenge. Even on powerful hardware, there's so many ways for a multitasking OS to mildly screw up the timing. Getting that timing perfect is primarily what makes the FPGA consoles "feel" so authentic and play the best even if they don't always look and sound the best. Its also easier to program because you can just run processes in actual parallel rather than having to simulate them acting in parallel.
> 
> I have been impressed with Retroarch's run-ahead 1 frame to reduce internal/emulated input lag, which compensates pretty well for the visual lag on a decent monitor, especially if combined with freesync/g-sync support since few consoles ran at exactly 60 hz. However that only works on some cores, ones which are less accurate than high-end stuff like Higan, and audio still lags behind significantly (several frames) because buffering is needed to avoid pops and breaks. Still the one big sticking point on me with FPGA is that there is typically a lack of headroom to do save states, and I just don't want to sit down for hours at a time playing through some of these old games in one go.


you speak sense


----------

